# crane



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

They ran out of mexicans to use as counter balances, someone heard ICE just before the tip.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

they are texicans in texas random


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> someone heard ICE just before the tip.


HAHAHA!:lol:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> HAHAHA!:lol:


Hmm, I guess you and I are the only ones with a sense of humor.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I do not buy into the big scare of legal workers from out of the USA, but illegal scare just that. The illegals are here because there is work and our government has failed us on this, failed us on alternative fuel, drilling for oil we have and a host of other stuff, they have ignored as they grilled Barry Bonds about something they have no business wasting their time on. Screw McCain and Obama, Congress is not worth a CRAP. Voters need to do something about this. Simple solution make sanctuary cites obey the law (cut federal support), fine the wallet out of the pockets of employers, and deport those picked up for anything from jay walking to eating high fat French Frys (which congress will try to outlaw next).

http://michellemalkin.com/2008/06/30/san-franciscos-illegal-alien-drug-dealer-shuttle-service/


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

paul d. said:


> when anybody hears what caused crane collapse in texas please post.


Maybe what they were trying to lift was to heavy.:shifty:

View attachment 579


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

brian john said:


> I do not buy into the big scare of legal workers from out of the USA, but illegal scare just that. The illegals are here because there is work and our government has failed us on this, failed us on alternative fuel, drilling for oil we have and a host of other stuff, they have ignored as they grilled Barry Bonds about something they have no business wasting their time on. Screw McCain and Obama, Congress is not worth a CRAP. Voters need to do something about this. Simple solution make sanctuary cites obey the law (cut federal support), fine the wallet out of the pockets of employers, and deport those picked up for anything from jay walking to eating high fat French Frys (which congress will try to outlaw next).
> 
> http://michellemalkin.com/2008/06/30/san-franciscos-illegal-alien-drug-dealer-shuttle-service/


So who do you want as leader for the next term?


----------



## scrooge (Jan 26, 2008)

nolabama said:


> they are texicans in texas random


There are two kinds of people. Texans, and those who want to be.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

scrooge said:


> There are two kinds of people. Texans, and those who want to be.


 
Maybe in some circles, I for one have no desire what so ever to be a texan. I'm happy just being an American Marine.


----------



## scrooge (Jan 26, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Maybe in some circles, I for one have no desire what so ever to be a texan. I'm happy just being an American Marine.


An early New Orleans newspaper recorded the following story of a Texas-bound traveler who came upon a small boy leaning against the wheel of a covered wagon and crying as if his heart would break. "What's the matter, son?" he asked. "What ain't the matter?" sobbed the boy. "Paw is drunk and Maw is so sick she can't get out of the wagon. There ain't no coffee and all the sow belly is ate up. The skillet handle is busted and the worms are in the meal. My big brother lost the last money we had in a crap game, the rear axle's bent and its a mile back to the creek to water. You know, mister, sometimes I wonder if it's worth all this to get to Texas."


----------

